
Postgis, PostgreSQL's spatial partner – Part 1 - EEGuy
http://shisaa.jp/postset/postgis-postgresqls-spatial-partner-part-1.html
======
EEGuy
An intro to GIS, geography vs. geometry as applied to Postgres

